# Coyotes, please convince me it won't eat me



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So yes I have very irrational fears, many infact, but this is about a coyote. I guess there have always been some around the barn but well lets face it, I'm scared of the dark and I have to do chores in the dark now that it's winter. I get so freaked out when I hear noises that I can't see and there are only two lights, one in front of the barn and one in back so I have to go feed in the dark, literally. 

Now I understand that they are supposed to be afraid of me but well I'm me and I'm convinced it will eat me so please convince me otherwise.

I have seen enough wildlife in the wild up close to tell you that I do not enjoy wild animals that eat meat for a living. 

Flashlight will not solve the problem, I get more freaked out about the stuff that is just outside of the light that I cannot see. I cannot afford a gun at this time, those darned things are expensive.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol. You'll be fine. Between the horses and yourself you've gave them enough reason to stay a ways off. Ask anyone who's hunted them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

maybe a Fake gun cuz of the noise??????????????????
idk


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gahhh it was stalking the fence line though. Completely freaked Lizzy out. She was tied up at the hitching rail eating when all of a sudden she got real panicky. Not like her. But a tied horse is a dead horse when it comes to wild animals. Seriously creepy. I hate animals that stalk around ugh.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You won't be eaten.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you have a farm dog?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Do you have a farm dog?


That's the thing, there is a dog. She wouldn't stand a chance against anything bigger than a bunny though. She is always loose around the yard so I would have thought that would have kept it away. And I can't bring my dog as her whole 12lbs would be more bait than deterrant.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't worry, going out in the dark with any medium-large wild animals (including kangaroos!) freaks me out a little as well. Just remember they're more afraid of you yada yada... or take a bunch of bells out with you and make a decent racket? Even if they don't run off sometimes making a bit of noise can settle a person (so long as Lizzy is used to it!) - like whistling when walking home.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Don't worry, going out in the dark with any medium-large wild animals (including kangaroos!) freaks me out a little as well. Just remember they're more afraid of you yada yada... or take a bunch of bells out with you and make a decent racket? Even if they don't run off sometimes making a bit of noise can settle a person (so long as Lizzy is used to it!) - like whistling when walking home.


Hehe kangaroos would be interesting to see outside our fence line. I haul all the hay bales in a sled so that makes plenty of noise. I'm also afraid to drive the 4wheeler as it isn't mine and I seem to break a lot of things...

Lizzy will also charge animals and will kick and stomp them but when I feed if she isn't eating in her stall she is out in her paddock.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't like them either. Listen to your horses and other animals and you'll know if something's up. 

Depending on how hungry I dunno if I'd say they are more scared of you. 
They are brave where I'm at and one night one of the mares came up with some strange bite marks. Healed fine and I hope that mare taught it a lesson.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Janna said:


> I don't like them either. Listen to your horses and other animals and you'll know if something's up.
> 
> Depending on how hungry I dunno if I'd say they are more scared of you.
> They are brave where I'm at and one night one of the mares came up with some strange bite marks. Healed fine and I hope that mare taught it a lesson.


 
Ahh I don't like that. We have a wolf hunt going on because there are too many of them and their food source was getting slim and I thought coyotes eat pretty much the same thing. Small animals do not exist around the barn as the barn dog eats them all lol.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Coyotes eat mainly dead animals, small rodents and insects.
They will not approach a human.
If you see it walk toward it.
My horses dont even raise their heads if one is walking in the middle of the herd.
Get a donkey or mule they will not tolerate any predators.
There is nothing to fear from an coyote we have several packs or breeding pairs here and have never had one attack a horse, or cow.
Just relax your fears are not based in fact. Remember that and DO NOT focus on what might be beyond the light of the flashlight.
Your working yourself into a paranoid fear by worrying about it. You can control this and conquer it. Shalom


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Ahh I don't like that. We have a wolf hunt going on because there are too many of them and their food source was getting slim and I thought coyotes eat pretty much the same thing. Small animals do not exist around the barn as the barn dog eats them all lol.



Like. They've never bothered us people or any other animal around here but once there was some in our back yard. Walked outside and they hauled *** out of there. 

But I work in the night mostly cause I can't deal with the heat of the day. 
I don't like them and I watch how my other animals are acting and well. I'm used to it


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

coyote attacks tend to only happen in urban areas, or places where hunting is banned. Sorry cant lie to you and tell you, you are perfectly safe. Thehy are wild animals, although attacks on humans are rare, they do happen. Seems the leading cause is "defending dog".
Coyote attacks on humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

We have quite the coyote population here,I see them on a regular basis yes even In broad daylight & more commonly early evening, plus hear their howling nightly. Some have come fairly close up to me,they can be pretty bold,but do find they are much more scared of you. They make a game of trying to lure my dogs. Think my BC finds playing Coyote tag his favorite pastime:lol:.Find they are not threatening to people or the horses, but yes watch out for your cats & smaller dogs...they are a threat to them:-(.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Coyotes eat mainly dead animals, small rodents and insects.
> They will not approach a human.
> If you see it walk toward it.
> My horses dont even raise their heads if one is walking in the middle of the herd.
> ...


Yes the rational part of me says to get over it but I can't ugh. I have come across black bears, cougers, wolves, moose and just too many wild animals way too close for comfort. I'm saving up for a shot gun for trail riding next summer and also that whole permit thingy I need. I grew up out in the country and spent my summers in Northern WI in the middle of a national forest so you would think I would be all ok with these darned animals.

I board so I can't get a donkey although they are super cute and I would love to get one lol.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> coyote attacks tend to only happen in urban areas, or places where hunting is banned. Sorry cant lie to you and tell you, you are perfectly safe. Thehy are wild animals, although attacks on humans are rare, they do happen. Seems the leading cause is "defending dog".
> Coyote attacks on humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well I'm only 15 minutes out of the twin cities so techically a suburb.... at least I carry a knife on me for cutting twine although I never want to be close enough to one to use it.

Ah another problem I thought about. We have a rabies problem in our county right now. There is a rabies warning out as there have been several animals found with rabies.....


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

A coyote won't do anything, they aren't big hunters and primarily scavengers. Unless you give yourself a heart attack and die first, the coyote won't touch you. If you see it around, throw your arms up and shout, "Hey!" It'll run off. Try a loud stereo or earphones. If I can't hear the little noises of wildlife, I won't freak out. It's doubtful anything is around you actually need to fear.

As far as the horse with strange bite marks, are you sure it wasn't a feral dog? That's far more likely than a coyote. No reason to get the OP even more worked up.

ETA. Rabies. It is far more common in small animals and particularly bats. If you ever find anything, shoot it and take the body to the vet. Even if you aren't sure or even think it has rabies. They will decapitate and send the head off to test the brain. Rabies also has a 10 day incubation. Signs will show up within ten days. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Yes the rational part of me says to get over it but I can't ugh. I have come across black bears, cougers, wolves, moose and just too many wild animals way too close for comfort. I'm saving up for a shot gun for trail riding next summer and also that whole permit thingy I need. I grew up out in the country and spent my summers in Northern WI in the middle of a national forest so you would think I would be all ok with these darned animals.
> 
> I board so I can't get a donkey although they are super cute and I would love to get one lol.




Yeah coyotes are the last thing id worry about lol


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

If your going to get a gun, please, please get some sort of training or have someone show you how to properly use one. While my family is avid hunters, I have had many friends get seriously hurt because they didn't know how to safely use one. Also, If your horse isn't use to the noise of gunfire, you could easily end up being thrown.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poppy you should respect any wild animal and be alert around them.
I might be very respectful of a black bear and have seen one near the river. I see cougar tracks but being alert is not the same as what you are describing.
I have a very deep seeded fear of snakes. Any snake. I am constantly looking out for them and will kill one the moment i see it.
As long as the snake is not within striking range of me or where I am going I can control my fear with reasoning. Educate yourself about coyote behavior then you can use reasoning to calm yourself. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

littrella said:


> If your going to get a gun, please, please get some sort of training or have someone show you how to properly use one. While my family is avid hunters, I have had many friends get seriously hurt because they didn't know how to safely use one. Also, If your horse isn't use to the noise of gunfire, you could easily end up being thrown.


No worries I grew up shooting, just never had the urge to hunt so I never bought my own, actually could probably buy my little brothers from him since he hunted once lol. I am more comfortable with rifles and shot guns then with hand guns. Also we have a blank gun to use for training the horses. 

I grew up in the middle of nowhere, as soon as I could hold a gun I was taught how to shoot. Spent many a days home alone at a young age, we didn't have security systems we had self defense lol.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Poppy you should respect any wild animal and be alert around them.
> I might be very respectful of a black bear and have seen one near the river. I see cougar tracks but being alert is not the same as what you are describing.
> I have a very deep seeded fear of snakes. Any snake. I am constantly looking out for them and will kill one the moment i see it.
> As long as the snake is not within striking range of me or where I am going I can control my fear with reasoning. Educate yourself about coyote behavior then you can use reasoning to calm yourself. Shalom


I think the pest control guy freaked me out when he told me about all the rabies cases that have happened recently. I know I shouldn't be scared of them as they are usually more scared of people. It's mostly the dark, they are very silent animals. 

And no worries everyone, I'm not getting a gun for coyotes lol but for trail riding next year. We have a cabin up north where there is a serious wolf problem so it would be foolish to be out all day without something.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

A rabid animal is a different story. Most however are not aggressive and are weakened from the disease and thirst.
Know your surroundings and you should be fine. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do coyotes and foxes live in the same small area? I used to see a fox around all the time which doesn't bother me at all as they are smaller and skittish but now I only see the coyote. I would rather the fox stay around and the coyote go away. Foxes are just like large furry cats lol, some might even be smaller than some house cats lol.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We have coyotes and foxes so yes they do live in the same area, we also have a large bear at present that hangs around
I'm like you - they creep me out and seem to stand their ground. I have a very large deerhound x german wire haired pointer but he's a domestic pet and I wouldnt fancy his chances against a wild animal at all. 
A friend who hunts has told me to bank metal saucepans together but not so easy with a horse in each hand!!!!
I'm getting a handgun - not that I could hit one in the dark - but the noise will scare them off (I think) and none of my horses are worried by gunfire so could work


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> We have coyotes and foxes so yes they do live in the same area, we also have a large bear at present that hangs around
> I'm like you - they creep me out and seem to stand their ground. I have a very large deerhound x german wire haired pointer but he's a domestic pet and I wouldnt fancy his chances against a wild animal at all.
> A friend who hunts has told me to bank metal saucepans together but not so easy with a horse in each hand!!!!
> I'm getting a handgun - not that I could hit one in the dark - but the noise will scare them off (I think) and none of my horses are worried by gunfire so could work


 
Ah someone with my fear too lol. We would go out shooting for practice when bears would be lurking around our cabin and it would keep them at bay for a bit so I imagine that would work for coyotes. At least with bears you can smell them before you see them.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> I'm scared of the dark and I have to do chores in the dark now that it's winter. I get so freaked out when I hear noises that I can't see and there are only two lights, one in front of the barn and one in back so I have to go feed in the dark, literally.


Go to your local REI or other outdoor goods place and buy one of those LED lights on a headband. (And rechargeable batteries!) Presto, no more dark. They're much brighter than a standard flashlight, and leave your hands free.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Coyotes are fairly small and pose little risk to humans or horses. They are opportunistic and would take down a lone young calf if given the chance, but wouldn't risk it with adult cows around. 

Around here we have very large packs and we only start to worry if they start disappearing... That usually means the wolf population is expanding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> A coyote won't do anything, they aren't big hunters and primarily scavengers. Unless you give yourself a heart attack and die first, the coyote won't touch you. If you see it around, throw your arms up and shout, "Hey!" It'll run off. Try a loud stereo or earphones. If I can't hear the little noises of wildlife, I won't freak out. It's doubtful anything is around you actually need to fear.
> 
> As far as the horse with strange bite marks, are you sure it wasn't a feral dog? That's far more likely than a coyote. No reason to get the OP even more worked up.
> 
> ...


Actually the feral cat population is more prone to carry rabies these days. Thats why we tell folks not to try to pet or feed feral cats, and don't try to catch them by hand. The little girl in Washington that contracted rabies was from the bite of a feral cat..
Do not touch the body of something you have shot or find dead with your bare hands. Use gloves and put it in a bag. If you shoot something, do not shoot it in the head.. Signs USUALLY show up in 10 days,but that doesn't mean an animal is not rabid. 10 days is a quarantine for a vaccinated dog that has bitten someone. 6 MONTHS is the period for an unvaccinated dog/cat whatever in quarantine.
As far as your mare having strange bites, it is possible, coyotes are starting to get alot more brave as their food supplies dwindle.. As are the wolves. A poor phone guy was up on the hill across from our house checking the phone towers and was chased and swarmed by a pack of wolves, luckily he got to his truck and was able to get out of there. They are hunting the pack to shoot now.
Make sure your dogs, cats and horses are vaccinated for rabies. In the instance of the mare with strange bites, if she was not vaccinated and had been bitten by a rabid coyote, you could have been exposed to the disease the next time you put your hand in the horses mouth to put the bit in if you had any cuts, however small.
Always be leery of "wild" animals that get to close to humans and don't seem afraid.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Actually the feral cat population is more prone to carry rabies these days. Thats why we tell folks not to try to pet or feed feral cats, and don't try to catch them by hand. The little girl in Washington that contracted rabies was from the bite of a feral cat...


Are cats not small animals? =P

I have never heard it takes six months to show signs. I work at a shelter, anything that bites is held for a ten day quarantine, because rabies has a ten day incubation period. When and where did you hear it took six months?

ETA: Yes, I'm aware of where you work and that you've been doing it for a long time. This is why I ask. Is this old information that may have been disproved, or new information that hasn't gotten around yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm with Wyoming on this one. We have coyotes run through our property every night hunting rabbits. Usually, they are only a problem for small animals. They've killed a few of our neighbors chickens and one of their min pins. 
If you have a lead rope with you swinging that around is usually all you need to scare them off. (try not to act like prey) If one is getting too bold, then I would worry and take steps to get rid of it.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had coyotes come withing striking distance of me and my rake. Missed but it wasn't because she wasn't close enough. I've had an old beagle mutt taken. I've had a 200 lb buck goat with a big recurved rack get it's throat ripped out. I've had them take poultry 20 ft away from me. I watched one rip through a chicken wire pen once. Surrounded the chicken pen with chain link only to have them scale the fence and rip through the top.

They are out there hunting close now. My bloodhounds have been going nuts all night.

I hate the things.

Eastern coyotes aren't that small either and hunt in packs like wolves. Lot of wolf blood mixed in and they can get to German Shepard size.
Hunters in this area won't run a beagle without a large hound with it. They pick off beagles nearly as easily as chickens.

They also seem to know when I have a gun and when I don't. I rarely get a shot off.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sue -the coyotes are big around here too. Even the small ones are they size of our malinoises.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Are cats not small animals? =P
> 
> I have never heard it takes six months to show signs. I work at a shelter, anything that bites is held for a ten day quarantine, because rabies has a ten day incubation period. When and where did you hear it took six months?
> 
> ...


 This is from the CDC website:
*What is the risk for my pet?*








Any animal bitten or scratched by either a wild, carnivorous mammal or a bat that is not available for testing should be regarded as having been exposed to rabies.
Unvaccinated dogs, cats, and ferrets exposed to a rabid animal should be euthanized immediately. If the owner is unwilling to have this done, the animal should be placed in strict isolation for 6 months and vaccinated 1 month before being released.

So, to answer your rather snotty comment/question: NO, this is not old information gone by the wayside. It is from the CDC(Center for Disease Control in case your didn't know)

CDC - Rabies

Maybe the rescue your work for needs to read up the GOVERNMENT information on rabies and see what they say. They also have a part about the path of the disease and it states, using a raccoon for an example:The virus incubates in raccoon's body for apporximately 3-12 weeks. The raccoon has no signs of illness during this time.

Sorry, I am going to beleive the CDC might be pretty up to date on this information. Not old and outdated. Not new information that hasn't gotten around yet. Just plain old printed information that is used as common sense by a government agency that has done plenty of studies.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> This is from the CDC website:
> *What is the risk for my pet?*
> 
> 
> ...


You can tone down the attitude, it was a legitimate question as it is not anything I have heard before. Eesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sometimes instead of questioning someone who gives information based on experience, you might want to think before you make rather underhanded comments. 
Your little comment about " I know where you work and and have been doing it for along time" didn't need to be said.
I don't usually post unless I know what I am talking about, as the CDC information proved. Your rescue i does not follow a typical protocal for rabies, unvaccinated pets should not be released in ten days, as this link says... Your group could easily be subjecting humans to rabies in the chance that the animal that bit is carrying the disease and not showing symptoms.
I don't have an attitude. Your question was legimate yes, but the added comments you included were insulting to me and my age.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

With that said, I am out of this conversation. I don't need to have someone insult my age and experience/knowledge because the group she works for doesn't do it the way I suggested it is usually done.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Well you can keep your knickers in a knot if you wish, I had no intention of being insulting. I was going for, "I know you know what you're talking about, please answer my question." *shrugs* My bad. I should know better than to ask questions. Next time I'll just google it. I was acknowledging your experience and knowledge. Not insulting it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wyoming, I never knew it took up to 6 months. I suppose I read or heard somewhere that it was longer than 10 days but didn't realize it was that long. I will agree with Ricci though that shelters around here only quarantine for 10 days if an unvaccinated pet bites someone. If it is a ferral animal though it is put down right away. I'm not saying this is right by any means but I think it is because the owners must pay for quarantine and so many don't want to pay for any of it much less for 6 months. But I also think there should be more consequences if you don't vaccinate then your animal bites someone. I am all for just putting the animal down immediately, why take chances. I talked with the pest control guy at the barn for a long time about what to look for in animals that might have rabies as it is a problem here. 

All my animals are kept up on the rabbies vaccine so no worries there. 

Sue - I know they have been DNA testing the wolves that have been shot during the hunt and are finding that a large percentage of them are actually hybrids. Which is even scarier as then they aren't as afraid of humans. I would hate to find out that is happening with coyotes too.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Shelters cannot afford to keep every unvaccinated animal for 6 month prior to adoption. 10-30 days seems to be the norm and reasonable.
When my dog barely scratched a child that was pulling on its tail while the parents watched was quarantined the animal control was not concerned in the least with any shot records.
Poppy once again you have very little reason to fear a coyote hybrid or not.
I would also not put too much faith in the claim of wolf attacks due to the current outrage ranchers have against the reintroduction of a native species.
A whole pack of wolves chasing a human that was able to outrun them seems beyond reality. I know i cannot outrun my dog. Much less with workboots and a tool belt on. Assuming the guy was checking the lines and dressed for work. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I know I don't really need to worry but that doesn't mean it won't freak me out. I do know that you never turn and run, back away slowly while still facing them. I could never outrun any wolf, coyote or even a fox, but I've never been any good at running anyway.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Gee. darabians... I guess the man at the phone tower that was in his truck with wolves outside after he managed to get back to his truck when the wolves showed up should talk to you about it not happening since you said it didn't.
It totally amazes me how when ANYONE posts an occurance that has happened or experiences that have happened to them or known to them on this forum, that others come on and say" it is beyond reality" or not possible. 
Maybe a person needs to sit back and think" hmm, sounds weird, but since I was not there it must have happened like she said"
Thanks Ricclove, appreciate it....


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I had no idea rabies required that long to incubate. I have no idea where I heard it was 10 days, prior to my current job, but I remember not thinking it was that long. If the information I was told way back when is incorrect, so be it.

Any animal that comes into the shelter is held for five business days. Ferals are then pulled, any adoptable cats are FeLV tested and put up. I feel it is safe to assume that the 10 days is legally accepted as shelters are county/government funded. There are tons of laws, and I feel that is a big one that we wouldn't break. We can't pull as soon as it happens because it isn't ours until the 5 business days is up, so perhaps it is just the course of action we take to quarantine. It may be a "in most cases, it takes 10 days" thing, I have no idea. I think grabbing the torches and pitchforks to come at my place of work is a little extreme though. 

OP, irrational fears are just that. Irrational. Just keep repeating to yourself that a coyote won't hurt you and turn a stereo on in the barn. To get rid of those little tiny normal noises that escalate to something horribly dangerous in your mind. And breathe. =] 

ETA: While things do happen, I think it's safe to say its not that common, so with the odds on your side, I would do your best to quit letting your mind get carried away. If a coyote does come into the barn and isn't scared off, lock yourself in a stall and DO NOT try to get to your horses. They are a better match for it than you are. And call someone. Our shelter has on call Animal Contol, and many shelters work closely with the police. Chances are though, you will be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Lots of rescues and such are the same as yours Riccilove. It seems the norm, most can't handle longer quarantines and the owners can't pay for it.
The ten days comes from assuming the animal that bit is already showing signs"aggressive stage" and therefore the animal that bit will indeed die within a short time, hence the 10 days.
This would only be a problem if the animal that bit a person was in fact still not "active" and bit the person for another reason, not the rabies in the brain, and after the ten days was released or adopted out and then showed signs at a later date and infected someone. 
I was just stating the CDC protocal. I am always on the side of not making mistakes, having to have taken rabies shots for being bit by a dog years ago makes me a bit leery when folks act like its not possible these days to get rabies. Years ago, a bunch of "home town farmers" all were trying to fix a sick cow. She was down and not getting up and drooling. Everyone was trying their own ways of curing her, getting her up, putting their hands in her mouth thinking she had something in there. Yep, the cow was rabid and about 5 people or more went through the then painful shots in the stomach for prevention. Now its in the arm and not as painful. 
Any domestic animal can get and carry rabies. Everyone should be leery of anything that is close to humans and acting weird. Anyone should be careful at night if they have wolves, coyotes, bears... they can pop up anytime.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

No arguments about that. Although in our case, with the exception of one time, any animal that lashes out and attacks, whether it draws blood or not, goes to Jesus. The one exception was a semi-feral kitten that got loose. Someone pinned him down without a glove, and the kitten turned around and bit. He was held for 10 days, and by the time it was up, he was the purr-iest, sweetest thing ever and we decided to keep him. He was later pulled anyway because he had lice and "we" didn't want to deal with it.

I definitely agree to be wary of any animal acting strangely. Always call the police and animal control. And I've been told to always catch bats as they are [were? Correct me if I'm wrong] the number one carrier of rabies. I don't see many bats though, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

wyominggrandma I was commenting about the politics concenring the reintroduction of wolves into their Natural habitat.
As a cattle producer I see and read lots of information about the opposition to the wolves.
It seems funny to me that a man on a telephone pole could get down an d get into his pick up while surrounded by a pack of bloodthirsty wolves bent on consuming him for dinner. If the incident happened as posted by the OP it does defy logic IMO.
I think the resulting hunt for the pack is an over reaction.
Now I never said I was there but from the post I read it seems very suspicous to me.
I also have never seen someone checking poles without work boots or a tool belt either.
Now if you have a better more factual account of the incident perhaps you should post it.
Both sides of the issue involving wolves are searching for any thing they can to justify their posistion. That I am certain of. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahhh bats, I hate those suckers with a passion. At my moms she has this super old basement, like 1800's built with giant stones and a chimney just as old. They would get up into the house all the time. one night I awoke to screetching and this bat dive bombing me. Scariest moment of my life while indoors. Had to sleep with every **** light on and a tennis racket in each hand. My dog is still terrified of screetching noises. She was shaking like a leaf that night and hid under the covers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I love bats. They get into the woodstove every so often, but not so much now since I've gotten a newer stove and the pipe configuration is different.  

Poppy, irrational fears are just that, irrational. Doesn't matter what someone tells you or tries to reassure you, there's not a whole lot you can do to feel better about them. Clowns freak me out. Always have. I know the majority of them are just nice, normal people dressed up, but I'll deliberately go out of my way to avoid dealing with them.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> Ahhh bats, I hate those suckers with a passion. At my moms she has this super old basement, like 1800's built with giant stones and a chimney just as old. They would get up into the house all the time. one night I awoke to screetching and this bat dive bombing me. Scariest moment of my life while indoors. Had to sleep with every **** light on and a tennis racket in each hand. My dog is still terrified of screetching noises. She was shaking like a leaf that night and hid under the covers.


Luckily, I have never dealt with that. Beat it with a racket and take it to the vet for decapitation! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I never caught that bat. He hid up high in the chimney for a week or so then disappeared. Had to sleep with the lights on for quite awhile though.

SR clowns scare me too. I have way to many irrational fears. I guess I will tolerate coyotes until one does try to eat me lol.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poppy you have a lot of fears and allow them to control too much of your life.
There are some serious unresolved issues that need to be addressed in your life IMO.
Fear is one thing Panic is another. 
As a therapist I would strongly suggest counseling and perhaps medication to help resolve your fears.
What you are describing is not healthy.
f you look at a coyote, bat or any other animal in fear you will see danger. Even if it only imagined.
Perception is reality and perception is up to the individual. You can change your perception with counseling and educating yourself on the habits of wild animals. You are more at risk from injury or death from your horses than any coyote wolf or bat. 
A healthy respect for wild animals is necessary and wise. An unhealthy fear that disrupts your life is not. Shalom


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I love bats. They get into the woodstove every so often, but not so much now since I've gotten a newer stove and the pipe configuration is different.
> 
> Poppy, irrational fears are just that, irrational. Doesn't matter what someone tells you or tries to reassure you, there's not a whole lot you can do to feel better about them. Clowns freak me out. Always have. I know the majority of them are just nice, normal people dressed up, but I'll deliberately go out of my way to avoid dealing with them.


Missed your post, Speed.

Mine is monkeys. Monkeys TERRIFY me. I'm also quite freaked out by characters or mascots in costume. I do okay at places like Disney, I'm such a Disney freak I can make it okay, but anything else, like a mascot of a football team I can't handle. 23 years old and I run the flark away, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> Gahhh it was stalking the fence line though.


You actually saw it? During daylight?

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/livingwith_wildlife/coyotes/index.html

Please note where it says there have been no reports of coyotes attacking humans.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I did. Creeped my horse right out. Didn't see it til she started panicking then I looked around. Had to have been no more than 100 yards away. Just on the other side of the fence line.We have the fence that is the square thingys on the permeter on that side.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Get yourself a couple of Irish Wolfhounds. You won't be bothered by Coyotes, wolves, mountain lions, tigers, bears, rampant chickens, foxes, badgers, rats, racoons, hedgehogs or your neighbours cat. In fact, you won't even be bothered by your neighbours. Just the size of these dogs (I have 3) is enough deterrent but be wanred, they are overly affectionate and think of themselves as lap dogs and if they wanna sit on you, don't argue!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> wyominggrandma I was commenting about the politics concenring the reintroduction of wolves into their Natural habitat.
> As a cattle producer I see and read lots of information about the opposition to the wolves.
> It seems funny to me that a man on a telephone pole could get down an d get into his pick up while surrounded by a pack of bloodthirsty wolves bent on consuming him for dinner. If the incident happened as posted by the OP it does defy logic IMO.
> I think the resulting hunt for the pack is an over reaction.
> ...


He was there to check a telephone TOWER..... not a pole. A tower that is metal and has dishes on top for cell service. He was not ON THE POLE. He was going to check the tower....... cell towers that are run by computers. Surrounded by a chain link fence.. He never got to the tower, he never even got to the gate, he saw the wolves, they headed for him, he got back to his truck and they were all around the truck. 
Please before you comment read what I wrote originally.. I guess its time to quit commenting about anything since it seems that I guess I lie or tell stories that are not true. Of course, I see you live in WYOMING where this happened, across from my home.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

A poor phone guy was up on the hill across from our house checking the phone towers and was chased and swarmed by a pack of wolves, luckily he got to his truck and was able to get out of there. They are hunting the pack to shoot now.


Darabians: Above is what I wrote. I don't see anywhere where it says the guy was UP ON THE POLE. Do you? I don't see where I said he was on the pole, had to climb down with his gear and run. I did not say telephone POLE, I said TOWER. I see that I said:A poor phone guy was up on the hill across from our house checking the phone towers and was chased and swarmed by a pack of wolves, luckily he got to his truck and was able to get out of there. They are hunting the pack to shoot now.
 I am sorry that you feel I am telling a story. Of course, I can see the TOWER up on the hill across from my home. We talked to the man, we KNOW him.......... If that is not good enough for you, then so be it.

We are having more problems with the wolves in the valley. They are coming into neighborhoods and across yards. Sorry, its time for them to be gone before they do more damage.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh I do like Irish Wolfhounds. When I had my rott/pitt mix in puppy training the instructor had one, such beautiful dogs. Sadly my big dog lives with my dad but she is too old and arthritic to be much help now anyway. She would have solved the problem lol she used to hunt deer when she was younger. 

Wyoming - I completely believe what you are saying. I have had a wolf encounter years ago, she had 3 pups with her too. Grabbed my lab, who had no idea, and walked very slowly backwards until I was close enough to the house to run inside. Wolves can be nasty creatures if they so choose and will hunt anything when they are hungry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the wolves are hunting people then yes, it's time they need to be gone. Hunting wildlife is one thing, heck even hunting livestock is annoying and expensive to farmers but completely natural, but hunting people? Yeah, not something acceptable.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you poppy... Appreciate that. 
I guess Darabians had decided to comment to things I never even said to prove that I am lying. 
Unfortunately, wolves don't even have to be hungry to kill. They do it for fun and don't always eat what they kill.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a very large pack by my cousins farm. He went out to mend/check fences and found himself somewhat surrounded by them. Although at a distance they just stared at him and were not afraid. Scared the crap out of him. He won't be caught without a gun again. Shoot to kill in MI year round.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wolves or coyotes, gone?

We have a ton of coyotes here in VA, but no wolves. I've seen them and hear them quite often. Of course, I've seen black bear around here too, so that's not unusual.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, coyotes.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wolves aren't afraid of much.
Watch out, here come another story, I am sure I am lying about.
Hubby was hunting out of the Jackson Hole area, during the elk migration. It was snowy and cold. He had shot his bull and was dragging it out.. As he was draggin it along the river bottoms, he caught sight of a wolf. It was walking along, parallel to him about 20 yards away. Weaving in and out of the trees.
It never bothered him, but he sure was freaked out.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw this on tv...

Coyotes kill Toronto singer in Cape Breton - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My mother was surrounded by 8-9 wolves last winter at the barn. Luckily her vehicle was very close to her and she was able to jump in and leave. She heard barking and at first thought a neighbor had one of the dogs... she then heard howling, from behind the barn, then infront of the barn, and soon enough was able to see a pack of them, coming closer and closer towards her. She jumped into her vehicle and honked at them, they wouldn't budge, just kept coming closer. The horses didn't even seem to care either...
There are always wolf tracks around the horses and barn yard, but I have not heard of any attacks to the horses or humans, although my Mom was awfully close. :shock: 

We have a lot of wolves in Northern Alberta, they are pretty common to be around, some people that work on the Oil sands regularly feed them... not smart! I am always worried when I am at the barn in the dark now (We have no heat, electricity, running water there, so it's just PITCH black in the middle of the woods).... for surely a creepy feeling, so I know how you feel about Coyotes (we have them here too, but I have only seen a few, they don't come around often). 
My Mom works close to the Oil sands at a Ford service building for site vehicles, every day she sees a big black Alpha wolf, he is the biggest wolf we have seen... luckily he is on the other side on the fence but it always stalking around.... their howls put chills down my back!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw that.. Scary...
Pack mentality, starvation, illness, etc can trigger attacks on horses, humans, any animals. 
We all need to be aware of our surroundings and be cautious at night and have an "out" or protection, and sometimes during the daylight hours. I think winter makes alot of normally "afraid of humans" type animals get alot braver when they get hungry.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> We have quite the coyote population here,I see them on a regular basis yes even In broad daylight & more commonly early evening, plus hear their howling nightly. Some have come fairly close up to me,they can be pretty bold,but do find they are much more scared of you. *They make a game of trying to lure my dogs*. Think my BC finds playing Coyote tag his favorite pastime:lol:.Find they are not threatening to people or the horses, but yes watch out for your cats & smaller dogs...they are a threat to them:-(.


Yep yep, they will actually send a pup out to try to get your dog to play and the rest attack and kill it. If I see one, I shoot at it if I have a gun handy. I also hear the yip yip yipping. Sounds like a bunch of drunken sailors having a good time. Actually heard one howling at the moon a week or so ago. First time I had hear that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There are plenty of wild prey animals around here for the coyotes to take, so even though we have a crap ton of them, they generally don't hang around residences. I have had one come up to the back door, but I shouted at it and it took off. Haven't seen it since. Doesn't mean it hasn't been back, though. Just that I haven't seen it!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Ah someone with my fear too lol. We would go out shooting for practice when bears would be lurking around our cabin and it would keep them at bay for a bit so I imagine that would work for coyotes.* At least with bears you can smell them before you see them.*


Really? Never knew this.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Really? Never knew this.


 
I think that is true... I have also heard that Pigs & Bears have close to the same scent. If your horse was raised with pigs, he won't smell a bear on the trail. Anyone else heard of this ever?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

oh the coyotes LOL. We have them like crazy up here, and it doesn't help that the game commission keeps releasing them!!! Funny story, i was walking the fence line, checking to make sure it was all up and no trees were down on it. I was walking down along the creek, and here a coyote came running at me like i was a squirrel or something HA!! Big mistake!! I took out my knife and chased him out of the fence and through the woods!!! He was maybe 30yds away from me, and i instantly went into fight mode. Shame i didn't have my gun, he would've been hangin on the wall. Needless to say i haven't seen him or any other back in our field. LOL


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why would the Game Commission be releasing them? It's not like they're an endangered species. In fact, they're very successful at integrating into any type of setting, even suburban. Our DNR agents consider them varmints, and we're allowed to shoot them if they come onto private property.

VA and MD reintroduced wild turkeys, and they've also been very successful in surviving and increasing in numbers. I see and hear them on a regular basis now.

Finally saw a bald eagle here in VA, too. Their population had taken quite the nosedive, so it's nice to see them coming back. I'm a _big_ fan of raptors.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes yes bears reek as do mooses. You will know they are close. Don't know about them smelling like pigs though, they have a very distinct smell. Came across a few moose biking up in Alaska in the national parks, not something I would like to do again. Yes they are pretty and it's cool to see them up close but in May you don't know if it has kids and if you just got between them.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Wyoming Grandma I just sent you a PM explaining that I have not called you a liar.
to my knowledge there have been no known attacks by wolves on humans.
With plenty of prey animals there should not be any reason for wolves to attack healthy domestic animals. they prey mainly on the young, sick, or old and a re a vital part of the eco system.
I am aware that ranchers and hunter oppose any re introduction and cannot find the news article about the worker being chased by wolves.
If you feel that I am calling you a liar for repeating a story that it seems you have heard that was not my intention.
To voice my opinion that the worker might have over reacted and the authorities definetly did by hunting the pack was my intention.
As I posted above if one sees a wild animal as something to be feared then you will see danger every time you encounter one.
A wolf pack would be intimidating to encounter in the wild. With no known c cases of attacks on humans though are the fears rational? Shalom


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Fulford15 said:


> I have also heard that Pigs & Bears have close to the same scent. If your horse was raised with pigs, he won't smell a bear on the trail. Anyone else heard of this ever?


Granted that my nose isn't particularly good, even for a human, but I've never noticed any smell from any of the bears I've encountered - and the closest was about 4 feet away, looking into my tent.

As for the wolf stories... Well, I've never run into a wolf in the wild, but I do know that humans are prone to making up horror stories, even about other human groups they choose to make into scapegoats. Jews, blacks, gays, hispanics, drug users, secular humanists... why should I think they'd be any more scrupulous about non-humans?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, by my knowledge now, I do know of an attempted attack, thanks to wyominggrandma, thank you for the info. And as she said, she talked to the man. So was not some story that she heard. And isn't all information just stories heard, whether it be from news or otherwise???


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is my point exactly james. With the politics being played out on both sides of the re introduction debate I would question any stories being put forth without hard evidence such as a video or with numerous people making the smae claim.
too many people are disturbed by the wolves re introduction into thier former range that I doubt some of the things I hear about how wolves are destructive and dangerous.
Biologist have evidence to prove otherwise. Shalom


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poppy it will only eat you if you are a rabbit or a squirrel! And I don't think you are!

I would be more worried about WHY you have them around the barn? You got rats? Cats? Lots of *****? Eliminate the food source and they will leave.

I have to go out to the coop late at night sometimes and it is pitch black out here. Chickens and eggs would be the food source, and I have lots of animals I don't want to encounter! Bears, bobcats, coyotes, skunks... I take my dog, headlamp, a big stick or shovel, and maybe a gun if I'm home alone. I have yet to see anything but I'm not taking chances. The only way a coyote would attack me is if I was too quiet, accidentally trapped it or surprised it. So like mentioned just make lots of noise, they know YOU are their predator and the last thing they want is an encounter with YOU!

Maybe when you arrive you can honk the horn a few times, that might scare them off. And remember that animals are smart, they will remember when you are coming and avoid those times. So keep a strict schedule and make a racket, they will get the point!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wisconsin agrees: Delist wolf

I'm from WI and moved to MN last year. Both states are in the top 3 for wolf population. My fear for these animals are legit. Coyotes are not far removed from wolves. 

*Yet 47 farms in Wisconsin lost at least 75 valuable livestock animals to wolf attacks last year, and additional farm animals were injured. *
​


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Flygap - not much food left. The barn dog killed every rabbit within a 2 mile radius this summer. Mice are almost eliminated and haven't seen any other creatures, not even tracks, other than the coyote. There was one cat, it disappeared only to be replaced with another.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

JWTA:
Get you a cheap pellet gun! One pop or even the noise would scare one off.
Keep a few "weapons" handy in various areas. I have various pipes (PVC and rebar where it's safe) laying by the coop, one by the door, one in the barn. Never know when you are going to need a whoop A$$ stick!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Gahhh it was stalking the fence line though. Completely freaked Lizzy out. She was tied up at the hitching rail eating when all of a sudden she got real panicky. Not like her. But a tied horse is a dead horse when it comes to wild animals. Seriously creepy. I hate animals that stalk around ugh.


You won't be eaten! However, I get the feeling that this is something more than just being a bit wary. What you are describing sounds more like a phobia. The problem is, if you get twitchy and your horse is near you, they will pick up on this and start to become unsettled. I wouldn't dream of telling you to pull yourself together as I too have a phobia and the 'fear' element is very, very real and difficult to control. Counselling may or may not help. From a practical perspective, you should consider getting yourself a good dog or two. Coyote won't intrude if there is a dog around which is big enough to see it off. I have wolfhounds which are really gentle giants but if something provikes them then its a different story. Now I am not saying get a wolfhound - just get a reasonably large dog or two and you will start to feel safer and so will your horse. NB: Make sure you get the dog/s and horses used to each other. Dog is seen as a predator!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poppy there is no evidence of wolves preying upoun humans except in the movies.
Coyotes are NOT wolves and are not large enough to psoe a threat to large livestock or humans.
If you were to compare the two side by side you would see the difference.
Coyotes are smaller than german shepards. Dogs are more aggressive than coyotes who only wnat to be left alone.
They eat mainly mice and wolves in alaska eat large numbers of lemmings.
Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Horse knew it was there before me, it was her panicked mode that kinda scared me. I live in an apartment so no big dogs for me yet  If I know they can't get me I'm fine, like a zoo, love zoos. Horse is used to dogs, unless they become agressive then she will charge and/or kick them. 

Funny thing is I would love to have a wolf hybrid. When raised correctly and the right percentage they are amazing dogs. My aunt has had two, the second one was put down this summer due to spine issues, they don't live long. She won't get another because they are serious work and she is too old to throw a dog around now. I know I will never have one because I would never have the time to properly train it. But I still do love them. Wouldn't go near one that a stranger had though.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Coyote Attacks On Human, Children, Dogs, Cats

Here you go. Evidence that coyotes do attack humans and livestock. While it is rare it can happen. Wild animals do not have to stick within the description we humans have given them. They can feed outside of the norm and hunt outside of the norm.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Coyotes will see you and run screaming (Well, not literally, but they'll panic)

I've spent a good deal of my time scaring coyotes because it's so funny to watch them jump in the air and start running before their feet hit the ground. They look like old cartoon characters. :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Pellet guns are a good idea if you're scared and can't afford a real gun.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

goneriding said:


> Saw this on tv...
> 
> Coyotes kill Toronto singer in Cape Breton - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Not a recent event - 2009 - 

Also was in Nova Scotia. Quite a ways from Andover MN


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes not recent but some here were saying coyotes have never attacked humans, just an article to prove that they can. While I think the ones around me wouldn't attack me unless I was injured in some way that doesn't mean that I should put my guard down because they are all safe and fluffy.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> Yes not recent but some here were saying coyotes have never attacked humans, just an article to prove that they can. While I think the ones around me wouldn't attack me unless I was injured in some way that doesn't mean that I should put my guard down because they are all safe and fluffy.


Using that logic - anything can attack. Your horse could attack and kill you too. It's unlikely but it could happen.

In urban MN the coyotes are more afraid of you than you are of them. If you are indeed seeing them during the day, contact the DNR for protocol. However, it's likely they were pushed out of their normal area due to the deer hunters and will go back 'home'.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Technically yes my horse could attack but she probably won't. I'm not afraid that she will, although some days I feel she has it out for me.

I didn't even think about the deer hunting. I hope they will go back to where they came from. I looked at the DNR website and they state that coyote control falls onto the owner of the property as they do nothing with them. But to check local ordinances about discharging a firearm, soooooo I feel like they are advocating something here....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poppy if you can dismiss the danger your horse could be to you why not the coyote?
Horses kill and injure more people than any wild animal. Domestic dogs also.
If you can reason away the fear and turn it into a healthy respect you can do the same thing for the wild animals that terrify you.
Your fear is not based in fact. people live near coyotes everyday with no problems. In the last 100 years my family has had no problems with coyotes preying on their cattle and horses. Not once. They do eat dead ones but a healthy horse cow or adult human have little to fear from something so wary . Shalom


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you have a dog? Even a tiny one will tell you if there is something to be afraid of. Keep your dog on a leash with you and pay attention. Next, carry a big stick. A firearm is better, IMO but not as easy to obtain or use. Third, have a sports whistle those things are loud and someone should hear you if you are in trouble. Fourth, a milk jug of rocks is a VERY loud and scary thing. Shake the hell out of it if you feel threatened and yell, scream, stomp, and flail until scary animal wants nothing to do with you. Don't be scared. Be MAD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*dbarabians* - I'm sure you would say I need therapy. I would choose to walk by pretty much anything to avoid getting close to a frog or toad
If I was wanting to eradicate something it would be ticks - not afraid of them I just hate the things
Pics of our resident fox - lets me walk really close to him, our local bear caught raiding a neighbours pickup for scraps and a coyote who was hanging around here one winter, it had walked right up underneath the window when I spotted it and just strolled into the field behind the house - it was as big as a GSD


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm glad we don't have that collection of animals here! Would terrify me if we had coyotes/bears/wolves etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> I'm glad we don't have that collection of animals here! Would terrify me if we had coyotes/bears/wolves etc
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, but y'all have some pretty vicious critters, too. Oz has 8 out of the 10 species of most venomous snakes in the world, plus you have the Blue Ring octopus which looks lovely but is quite deadly. 

You have dingoes too, right? Those aren't exactly people friendly.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That bear looks soooo guilty


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

deserthorsewoman said:


> That bear looks soooo guilty


I'm wondering what he/she was into that makes his/her face pink.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Spaghetti sauce? Pizza? Watermelon?;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Goodness knows - only glad he was in their pick up and not ours!!
Love the new avatar Speed - dont you just love the way stuff like tinsel appears in little piles of ****. "what me - noooooo never touch the stuff' as they look at you all innocent


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I heard if you eat lots of garlic, coyotes will not bother you. 


My neighbors 20 lb. mutt ran of a coyote that was in the chicken coop last year.

I do not think a coyote will bother you...... id you say you had a blank starter pistol?, that should scare the coyote away.

.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, to get into secrets, I HATE crickets. I can't stand that they can jump on me and land on my leg or arm or hair. I can't see them coming.......... AARGH, give me snakes, mice, wild critters, birds, but not a stinkin little bitty cricket.Or any flying type bug that will land on me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wyoming, you _obviously_ need intensive psychotherapy, and lots of drugs. Apparently irrational fears are BAD and wholly incapacitating, and everything can be made better by spending lots and lots of money on a shrink and taking medication. Oh, and shalom, 'cause that makes telling you you're a lunatic all good. :rofl:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Southern trails* - I though that was vampires? Are you telling me coyotes are related to vampires because now that is disturbing
I can see the queues forming outside *dbarabians* therapy centre (center in case anyone has a spelling phobia - avoid my posts if you do)
I think he does art work so might be nice. I will paint lovely pictures of frogs and toads


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Isn't centre the British spelling? I'm good with it either way, although y'all use far too many vowels and reverse 'er' to 're' more than is strictly necessary. :wink:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

jaydee said:


> *Southern trails* - I though that was vampires? Are you telling me coyotes are related to vampires because now that is disturbing
> I can see the queues forming outside *dbarabians* therapy centre (center in case anyone has a spelling phobia - avoid my posts if you do)
> I think he does art work so might be nice. I will paint lovely pictures of frogs and toads


Garlic works on getting rid of a lot of Pests.... eat a few cloves a day and then go to the Mall... no more long lines, people will avoid you :lol::lol:


.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Wyoming, you _obviously_ need intensive psychotherapy, and lots of drugs. Apparently irrational fears are BAD and wholly incapacitating, and everything can be made better by spending lots and lots of money on a shrink and taking medication. Oh, and shalom, 'cause that makes telling you you're a lunatic all good. :rofl:


 Okay, now you have done it.. I spit out my diet pepsi... That IS my psychotherapy medicine and now its all over the computer screen...:rofl:
Now I am a lunatic afraid of CRICKETS.....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, I'm afraid of_ clowns!_ Who am I to tell you that being afraid of crickets is wrong? 

I'm also afraid of anything that has a stinger and flies, and pretty much every primate on the planet. Except lemurs, 'cause they don't look like monkeys. Oh, and golden marmosets, because they're tiny, fuzzy, and adorable.

I guess I need to see a head doctor, since I make a point to avoid all of those things if possible and apparently I need to FACE my fears! Um no, I don't. I'm able to function in the real world quite nicely, although I do tend to go on a killing rampage if anything with a stinger gets in the house. IT MUST DIE!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Gee, I think we are all a bunch of misfits........I know a bunch of people afraid of clowns. Even Kramer on Seinfeld is afraid of clowns. lol..
I like the garlic idea, eat lots of it, hit the lines Christmas shopping and "poof" nobody stands anywhere close and you get all the goodies and check out faster.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha oh thanks for the laugh everyone. I run and scream when anything with a stinger gets near me. Like run as fast and as far until I hyperventilate. I still do my job even though there's coyotes out here. I can't call up the Bo and tell her I can't feed cuz I saw a scary coyote lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, but y'all have some pretty vicious critters, too. Oz has 8 out of the 10 species of most venomous snakes in the world, plus you have the Blue Ring octopus which looks lovely but is quite deadly.
> 
> You have dingoes too, right? Those aren't exactly people friendly.


I'd take pretty much any wild dog (except the African sort and some wolves) over a dingo any day_ - _especially the sort that have crossbred with rogue cattle dogs. They really don't have a lot of fear of anything in my relatively limited (thankfully!) experience.

We also have huuuuge crocodiles, lots of known man-eating sharks, stonefish, scorpionfish, the funnel web spider, redback spider, paralysis tick, people who like killing backpackers, trigger happy cops...Australia, if the wildlife doesn't kill you, the locals will! Ah, it's not all that bad, so long as you blend in and don't let on you're a yank (else you'll get convicted by proxy for killing Phar Lap). :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How about eating beans with garlic? You'll clear out a shopping line even faster! Of course, you won't be immune either, so may want to don a gas mask first.

I think I'm doomed if I go to Oz, Evil. I don't know how NOT to speak like a Yank!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Poppy, eat beans and garlic and the poor coyotes will be running from you. 
Can't you just hear it now" holy smokes, don't go near that barn, there is a toxic green cloud coming from it."...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*EvilHorse* that does sound like a fun place to live, The UK is so tame compared to the rest of the world!!!
We should be OK in Oz though as for some reason lots of the US folk ask us if we are Australians - including an actual australian my husband spoke to on the phone last week


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

They have been DNA tested. Many are at least some part wolf. I suspect the bigger ones probably have more wolf. Wolves have been trapped and DNA tested just an hour and a half north over the Canadian border. So they are here whether fish and game wants to admit it or not. 

About 18 yrs ago, I was taking my then 2 yr old daughter down to the river to play and cool off. The trail to the river is heavily wooded. I say a coyote paralleling us in the brush. I picked the baby up and he took a few steps forward and lowered his head and stared right at me. I didn't know what to do so I charged. He took off. I went home. No doubt in my mind what he was thinking. Those amber eyes burned right through me.



> Sue - I know they have been DNA testing the wolves that have been shot during the hunt and are finding that a large percentage of them are actually hybrids. Which is even scarier as then they aren't as afraid of humans. I would hate to find out that is happening with coyotes too.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The local saying around this area is SSS.......... Shoot, shovel and shut up.
Fish and game says" we don't have wolves around here , just REALLY big coyotes". Of course coyotes are predators and can be shot as such.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jaydee said:


> *EvilHorse* that does sound like a fun place to live, The UK is so tame compared to the rest of the world!!!
> We should be OK in Oz though as for some reason lots of the US folk ask us if we are Australians - including an actual australian my husband spoke to on the phone last week


We love poms, when you're not beating us in the rugby or cricket. I'm surrounded by English in the office, I've started getting a weird crossbreed accent that makes me sound like a New Zealander of all things... The UK is only tame because of long years of settlement though - you guys used to have wolves and bears. And I don't know what the heck you have in Loch Ness but I'm not going paddling there to find out!

Poppy, I reckon if you manage to scare this coyote off once he's not going to come back. Wildlife are generally pretty clever and get your point first time - if they didn't they wouldn't survive.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Hey, I'm afraid of_ clowns!_



They are sooooo cute 











.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> Coyotes are not far removed from wolves.


And neither one is all that far removed from your family dog. They can interbreed, fer gawdsakes!



> Yet 47 farms in Wisconsin lost at least 75 valuable livestock animals to wolf attacks last year, and additional farm animals were injured.


Let's see: that's 75 out of (per a quick search) 3.4 million cows and 379,000 sheep, plus an unknown number of pigs, goats, llamas, or whatever. Really major danger there 

Now just for comparison, I wonder how many of those valuable farm animals are killed by cars in an average year, or shot by urban hunters who mistake them for deer, or FTM just die because they are neglected/abused by the owners.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> IWe also have huuuuge crocodiles, lots of known man-eating sharks, stonefish, scorpionfish, the funnel web spider, redback spider, paralysis tick, people who like killing backpackers, trigger happy cops...Australia, if the wildlife doesn't kill you, the locals will!


Yeah, and don't forget the drop bears!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Not that is one nasty looking clown.. No wonder kids grow up to be scared of clowns..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> We love poms, when you're not beating us in the rugby or cricket. I'm surrounded by English in the office, I've started getting a weird crossbreed accent that makes me sound like a New Zealander of all things... The UK is only tame because of long years of settlement though - you guys used to have wolves and bears. And I don't know what the heck you have in Loch Ness but I'm not going paddling there to find out!
> 
> Poppy, I reckon if you manage to scare this coyote off once he's not going to come
> 
> ...


 We wont mention the sport then.
There is a monster in Loch Ness - no one will ever convince me otherwise. Some bright spark wanted to reintroduce wolves into Scotland not too long ago and there are always reports of black panthers too - people did buy them as cute babies for pets and then may have dumped them instead of doing the right thing like Christian the Lion who was bought from Harrods by two young guys
I think we have gotten our ozzie twang from too many hours of watching Neighbours and Home and Away!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Southern, that's pretty much how I see ALL clowns!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> And neither one is all that far removed from your family dog. They can interbreed, fer gawdsakes!


Oh my 12lb fluff ball would like to argue that. She falls over backwards if her feet get to cold fer gawdsakes! She is very far from a wolf or coyote :lol:




jamesqf said:


> Let's see: that's 75 out of (per a quick search) 3.4 million cows and 379,000 sheep, plus an unknown number of pigs, goats, llamas, or whatever. Really major danger there
> 
> Now just for comparison, I wonder how many of those valuable farm animals are killed by cars in an average year, or shot by urban hunters who mistake them for deer, or FTM just die because they are neglected/abused by the owners.


Ahh now that was put there to argue the fact that coyotes don't attack, they do and I for one do not want to be part of a statistic.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Southern, that's pretty much how I see ALL clowns!


I typically see some pedophile serial killer under all that makeup. Maybe I watched to much CSI as a kid...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> I typically see some pedophile serial killer under all that makeup. Maybe I watched to much CSI as a kid...


 Me too and still doing it - Bad idea


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Me too and still doing it - Bad idea


I can't watch any of those shows when I'm home alone anymore, can never sleep.

I just remembered something that happened about a month ago. The BO was on the tractor doing some work and a muskrat tried attacking her on the tractor!!! Her son killed it with a bb gun lol. But pretty sure that had rabies and if a coyote eats that...... we're doomed


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Oh my 12lb fluff ball would like to argue that. She falls over backwards if her feet get to cold fer gawdsakes! She is very far from a wolf or coyote :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be thinking a majority of those livestock would be sheep and newborn calves/foals. And chickens (not sure they count as "valuable" though). Even wolves don't tend to attack unless they're cornered, super hungry or have learned not to fear people. Feral dog packs are the ones you have to really watch, many have very powerful jaws and can bring down much larger animals - and they don't have the inbuilt sense/fear of humans that truly wild animals do.

Frankly, I'd rather go a round with pretty much any animal than a hippopotamus - they are _very_ aggressive and kill more people than any other animal (apart from the mosquito, but that's due to malaria). Large, armed herbivores with substantial boundaries are generally more dangerous to humans than predators because most predators don't see humans as prey (unless they are very hungry and/or incapable of hunting their usual prey - see numerous tiger attacks in India, wolf attacks in Russia etc). Protective herbivores on the other hand will view you as a predator and therefore actively try and kill you or scare you off (which, given the size difference, is probably going to kill you anyway). Larger predators with youngsters, however, present a similar danger.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> I can't watch any of those shows when I'm home alone anymore, can never sleep.
> 
> I just remembered something that happened about a month ago. The BO was on the tractor doing some work and a muskrat tried attacking her on the tractor!!! Her son killed it with a bb gun lol. But pretty sure that had rabies and if a coyote eats that...... we're doomed


 Gosh you're a cheery soul to have around!!!
My husbands in France on business so I'll be doing the late night barn check in full body armour with a loaded shotgun then going to barricade myself in the house


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Gosh you're a cheery soul to have around!!!
> My husbands in France on business so I'll be doing the late night barn check in full body armour with a loaded shotgun then going to barricade myself in the house


Haha oh that sounds fun. Sometimes I have to check every closet and cabinet before I go to bed. I have a hand gun next to the bed and a rifle under the bed. No one is entering my apartment lol. (The bf hunts otherwise I feel the rifle might be a bit overkill)

Where does one get this body armour you speek of?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Haha oh that sounds fun. Sometimes I have to check every closet and cabinet before I go to bed. I have a hand gun next to the bed and a rifle under the bed. No one is entering my apartment lol. (The bf hunts otherwise I feel the rifle might be a bit overkill)
> 
> *Where does one get this body armour you speek of?*


I've no idea but I'll come up with something and then probably fall over in it and get by coyotes
I have put loads of garlic in my dinner just in case - Plan B


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay...just want you all to know that all this talk about coyotes has me freaked out. We know for a fact that there is one that comes onto the farm after dark. It doesn't bother the orses but the barn workers hear it all the time and no one likes to be by themselves after dark.

Well, tonight I met my farrier at 5:30pm and by the time we finished chatting (he's a great guy) and he left, the farm was desserted and pitch dark. I put Isabella back in her paddock, went into the tack room to take off my boots and then faced the long dark walk to my car....

Watching for coyotes the whole time!! LOL


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw a coyote once outside of driving by it. It was in the next door neighbors yard, sickly with one injured paw held up. We look at each other for a moment, and he hobbled away.

For the most part, you can trust a steady horse. Not one of those silly idiots prone to panic is a blade of grass is ruffled in te wind, but a horse with a bit more of a head on its neck, lol. Neither of my girls were concerned, they just looked at it.

The biggest fright I've ever had in my life. I was leaving the barn at 8 or 9 at night. Walk out and head to the truck to see two VERY large shadowy figures about twenty feet past and to the side of my truck. I about crapped my pants, I was sure they were giant monster wolf-types with every intention of eating me. It wasn't until the intelligent part of my brain caught up to my eyes that I realized I was looking at two deer who were also looking quite terrified at my sudden presence, haha.

Wyoming, I can't judge your fear of crickets. I am also quite terrified of caterpillars and worms. I'll take on a spider with only slight fear, but a walk after a heavy rain when all the worms are out on the sidewalk or a fuzzy caterpillar on a branch? Hell no! *shudders* 

So OP, we all have irrational fears. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I was stalked by a coyote once when I was riding. He followed me a mile and a half, so I called my dad and just rode to my yard and my dad was waiting for the coyote and shot him. My horse is retarded, she probably didn't know a coyote was following us, haha. It doesn't help that my dogs come with my when I ride.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Yup, I started a whole thread on here about irrational fears a few months ago - we had people who were afraid of trees, cows, clowns, human contact, cotton wool... pretty much everything under the sun! My mum freaks at cockroaches and last I checked, they had _no_ human attacks against their name! Although that may be because they don't leave survivors... *spooky music*


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Anyone seen Poppy lately?











:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Anyone seen Poppy lately?
> 
> ...



Now that helps!!! Just need to think of Wile E. Coyote the next time I am walking to my car in the dark. Nothing to be afraid of there! :lol::lol:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha QHrider that is creepy. 

I told the bf about the coyote and he is more than eager to take care of it for me lol. 

Did I mention the sherriffs department does all their k9 training on the otherside of our back fence line?? How and why would coyotes stick around with all those dogs back there? They are usually out running dogs at least once a week.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK everyone if I do not suggest therapy then how do you think I will ever make enough money to live as I am accustomed to.
I have a deep rooted fear of snakes and believe every one that I see is venomous and a python. Even if they are 6 inches long like the one that I accidently picked up along with the leaves I was raking. I beat that thing to a pulp and then beat it some more.
I hate reptiles any of them and will not tolerate a living one near me.
I however do not tremble at the thought of them. Just the sight will do it for me.
My family along with Jesus and Miquel get quite a kick out of watching me when I discover the rubber snake they have planted somewhere for me to find..
It is OK to fear something . It is not healthy to allow it to control your life though. Shalom


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I think we have all had a good chuckle about our fears. Whether they are bad enough to stop everyday life, or just enough to make a person watch out where they are going, its okay. That is life and we all live it to our best ability.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

words of wisdom WyomingGrandma then again I truly thought you had a picture of a white tiger in you avatar.
I have been thinking all day what kind of grandmother is she? Shalom


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I have many packs of coyotes roaming my back hills. One thing NEVER let your dog out near it. If a coyote is hungry that dog is dinner. Unless thats a well trained ranch dog, Coyotes are VERY smart too! If you have a coyote pacing your pasture lines often you have something he wants close by. Small animals, fish, rabbits, cats, garbage cans to bird seed ect... They normally stay at bay but stray coyotes are never a good sign. If you have an unaltered female dog running around, the coyote may be interested as well. Or he is seeking new territory. 

The best thing you can do is create noise, dont "chase him out, never make eye contact or turn your back to one" but let him know this place is not peaceful enough for him with noise. A whistle helps. bang stuff, They dont like to be scared and hate noise. A small cap gun. I have two soup cans with stones in them tied to a rope. So i can bang them together and sing a song while i walk to my barn and be heard. cuz YES its a spooky walk back there at night!! If i sing and dance sometime I use my most obnoxious ringtones on speaker, everything runs back into the woods and my horses meet me at the gait. If there is anything out there. 
If you can purchase a gelding donkey. They are the BEST guards for your farm with coyotes around and you dont have to worry anymore about predators.
A motion detector with a buzzer too.

Also... depending on your area...
If you dont have any wolves running around your area you can purchase wolf urine and put a dab here and there around your pasture posts and tree branches once in a while. Coyotes wont dare tread on wolf territory.

They are bad business and will outsmart you. Always keep a step a head of them or they will get comfortable and stay lurking


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Smokum said:


> I have many packs of coyotes roaming my back hills. One thing NEVER let your dog out near it. If a coyote is hungry that dog is dinner. Unless thats a well trained ranch dog, Coyotes are VERY smart too! If you have a coyote pacing your pasture lines often you have something he wants close by. Small animals, fish, rabbits, cats, garbage cans to bird seed ect... They normally stay at bay but stray coyotes are never a good sign. If you have an unaltered female dog running around, the coyote may be interested as well. Or he is seeking new territory.
> 
> The best thing you can do is create noise, dont "chase him out, never make eye contact or turn your back to one" but let him know this place is not peaceful enough for him with noise. A whistle helps. bang stuff, They dont like to be scared and hate noise. A small cap gun. I have two soup cans with stones in them tied to a rope. So i can bang them together and sing a song while i walk to my barn and be heard. cuz YES its a spooky walk back there at night!! If i sing and dance sometime I use my most obnoxious ringtones on speaker, everything runs back into the woods and my horses meet me at the gait. If there is anything out there.
> If you can purchase a gelding donkey. They are the BEST guards for your farm with coyotes around and you dont have to worry anymore about predators.
> ...


Ahh so creepy. We do have a few old and as of now sickly looking horses on property. The owner is...to put it nicely....not good at listening. And the coyote was behind their fence. Should I be worried? The two horses that are old and fragile are larger but very skinny (don't yell at me here we have tried everything short of calling the cops, but since they are boarded they get hay, water and grain), should I worry about them?

What about if I stall my horse? There are bars on the windows and all up the walls of the stall to the ceiling but I would not want one figuring out how to open the latch. 

We have a wolf hunt going on since we have too many wolves so I would rather not attract them lol. 

Our grain room is shut up when not in use so I don't see them wanting that. I never even thought that they might be looking for the old sick horses....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Your horse probably wieghs 1,000 pounds a big coyote around 60. How much damage do you truly think a coyote can do to a healthy mobile horse?
I have a mare that could barely walk due to laminitis that I have rescued. she is out in a pasture with the rest of the horses and I have a creek that runs through our property that we call the coyote runway. that mare does not have a scratch on her and she cant even run she can trot now. when I got her she only hobbled a few feet and laid down most of the time. Coyotes could have eaten her alive and with the drought there was not much food probably available to them. She has not had any scratches and we have a black bear and a few cougars around. Shalom


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> My mum freaks at cockroaches and last I checked, they had _no_ human attacks against their name! Although that may be because they don't leave survivors... *spooky music*


Check again: Roach-eating contest winner choked to death - CNN.com Though I'll grant that's not exactly an attack


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> words of wisdom WyomingGrandma then again I truly thought you had a picture of a white tiger in you avatar.
> I have been thinking all day what kind of grandmother is she? Shalom


 
Actually its my husbands cat, his name is Bigfoot. He has 28 toes. 7 on each foot.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Please keep yourself grounded and don't even be tempted to take on a wolf hybrid unless you know exactly what you are doing! If you need to take your dogs out in a public place then you have to be sensible because if there are any issues, you are 100% responsible. It really sounds like you have this coyote thing fixed and no matter what anyone says, the thoughts are going to stay with you, especially if you start looking for 'incidents' of coyote attacks on the internet - THERE WILL BE 100s. For example, we don't have coyote in England but we have foxes. A few years ago there was a report in the press of a baby being attacked by a fox in its crib (our foxes are the size of a cocker spaniel). Suddenly fox attacks were happening on a weekly basis. In my 50 + years of living, I had never known a fox attack a human until that press report. They make it up for publicity or when there is 'little news' available. It is not healthy for you to keep feeding your anxiety and you need to do something to distract your thoughts away from this otherwise you are going to keep going around in circles.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

'They didn't seem afraid': Wild coyotes pay visit to Chicago's Wrigley Field - U.S. News


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Scary, if they can live in downtown Chicago they are sure in my backyard. Just wait until one of those cute coyotes eats a small child....


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

OP, all I can say is this, Coyotes, wolves, etc are wild animals and therefore don't read the rules in the book telling them to not bother humans, not bite humans, don't attack horses and dogs, etc. Just because the "books" or experiences say they should not bother you, they should run from you, there are no recordings of them attacking humans, the bottom line is they are wild and therefore caution around them, being alert to them is what you need to do.
Don't be terrified to do daily/nightly things, just be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, I still have the chores to do, I just do them faster at night lol. I make plenty of noise at night too. Still don't want to get up close to one though.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

If a coyote tried to eat me, it would be sick!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

poppy1356 said:


> Scary, if they can live in downtown Chicago they are sure in my backyard. Just wait until one of those cute coyotes eats a small child....


Wow. As was previously mentioned - you do need to deal with your fears. I truly feel sorry you cannot empower yourself to have more confidence. My guess is you need some stronger people to influence your life.

We've raised cattle for years. In between two dens of coyotes. Never lost a calf.

I've done all morning chores and a good portion of the evening chores, worked horses, ridden down the road - by myself. Between two dens of coyotes.

I am in more danger of getting hurt by being tripped by a barn cat than I am of being attacked by a coyote. Or fox or eagle or hawk . . .


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> If a coyote tried to eat me, it would be sick!


 Yes but only after it had eaten you - just punishment though I suppose, sort of makes you feel better if you can think that while its gnawing on your leg!!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The OP gets her chores done. The coyotes aren't controlling her life. It is not up to ANYONE on this forum to decide she needs "help" to overcome this. If she were curled up in a ball and not taking care of the evening barn chores, maybe you have a reason to suggest she look into something to help. Everyone suggesting she get help is unbelievably RUDE in my book.

As Wyoming said, there is a first time for everything. While the odds are in our favor that coyotes won't do anything, it is ALWAYS a good idea to remember that they are wild animals and deserve a cautionary bubble. And the more humans invade their territory, the more common it will be that they come closer.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

mls said:


> We've raised cattle for years. In between two dens of coyotes. Never lost a calf.
> 
> I've done all morning chores and a good portion of the evening chores, worked horses, ridden down the road - by myself. Between two dens of coyotes.
> 
> I am in more danger of getting hurt by being tripped by a barn cat than I am of being attacked by a coyote. Or fox or eagle or hawk . . .



Momma cow isn't going to let a Coyote within a million feet of her baby (or ANY baby cow for that matter) chickens though? Whole stupid herd of cows watched a coyote inhale my chicken though :?

Being very rural, we have tons of coyotes as they make their dens in CRP property that's untouched. Lost many chickens but I've never had a coyote get within 50ft of me. Really wish the chicken nabber would make a visit to the pig pen though... he'd be in for a surprise!:shock:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you Ricci. I don't let it control my life but I am aware that wild animals can attack, it may be rare but that doesn't mean it will never happen.

By the way I was comenting on the story and how they discuss that coyotes live in the city parks and how everyone thought they were so cute.... I think polor bears are cute too doesn't mean they should be living free in Chicago. A wild animal left to breed unchecked in a highly populated area will become a statistic it is only a matter of time. I am commenting on Chicago here.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think a big part of the problem is that humans are often pretty bad at assessing relative risk. For instance, the lifetime risk of the OP being attacked by a coyote might be conservatively guestimated at 1 in 100 million, while the odds that she will be so distracted by worrying about the chance of a coyote attack that she trips and breaks her neck are about 1 in 100,000. 

For contrast, the lifetime risk of dying in a traffic accident are about 1 in 84: How Scared Should We Be? - NYTimes.com


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am well aware of relative risk but quite frankly that does not dictate what I should be afraid of. Based on your logic I should never get in a car. 

I'm terrified of large planes, I still fly on the airlines. I'm absolutely terrified of any water beyond a shower, but I still swim and go boating, even used to go cliff jumping. Terrified of elevators to the point there was a span of years where I would hyperventilate and shake when I got in one, I work on the 23rd floor of my building and I sure as hell don't walk up 23 flights of stairs.

I used to drive over 50,000 miles per year when I lived in WI. Relative risk means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

We in Surrey, England are plagued by urban foxes. I have lost 20 chickens in 2 months despite the presence of my wolfhounds and electric fences. People think foxes are cute and I for one think they are lovely looking animals but they need to live in the fields and woods. Not urban areas. I would be happy to have the Surrey Hunt (fox hunt) ride through mmy back garden if it saved my chickens!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a phobia about spiders. Now this goes way beyond screaming and going UGGHHH. I freeze, shake and go into total meltdown. I can't look at one or even knowingly be in the same room. It is stupid but I can't help myself. This was all because my idiot 'mother' chased me around the house with a huge spider when I was 4. I am now in my 50s and I still hate her!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooooo a fox hunt sounds fun. Wish we had those around here.

And no all you people that think I need therapy I do not want to participate in a fox hunt because I want to kill all the animals, it simply looks entertaining and I would love to try someday.


Hehehe I hate spiders as well. I used to pick up the daddy long legs spiders and put them on people as a kid, I was that kid lol. They didn't creep me out because I know they can't harm me even though they are actually really poisonous their teeth can't pierce human skin.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah Fox Hunting is banned in the UK. However, we still have 'fake' hunts whereby a landrover lays down a scent trail for the hounds to follow. It is fantastic fun as you are more or less riding across country in a whole group of big horses and great big dogs. It is pure exhileration! Perhaps you should try it in the USA. Your open spaces are to die for!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Poor puppies they run all day and don't get to catch a fox lol. Not a whole lot of flat land by me, lots of hills. But it doesn't take too long of a trailer ride west to get to completely flat land. Hmmm maybe I can find somewhere around here that does those.... My dear girl is older so I can't ask her to run all day but she loves running through the woods and jumping logs. Oh jumping, wish she was younger, she will keep trying to turn around and jump again and again. She loves jumping. And she has a nice little scoop too with a solid landing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Behavior of coyotes depend on their enviroment, in my experience.

For example, I worked on a ranch in eastern WA and you couldn't get within a half a mile of one even if you wanted. They would take off at a zig zag across the wheat stubble at the sound of a pickup, tractor or horse. The ranch was also allowed hunting and those coyotes had been shot at quite a bit.

Then at home in NV I have had coyotes follow me and my dog horseback gathering cattle. I have even had to chase them off and in one instance a coyote jumped my dog several times while she was working. Eventually my dog kicked its *** and left her alone(coyote was fairly small). Also we have shot many of them while they were lurking in the pastures with the weaner calves and they had taken down some sick slower calves. Out there they had no reason to fear because they were not constantly being shot at like the coyotes on the ranch in WA. So for anyone to say that will or will not attack livestock, dogs, humans or whatever really would depend on the situation and what the coyotes are accustomed to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Poppy laying awake at night with a flashlight as you posted, wondering continually about what is beyond the flashlights beam while doing chores and being frightened by the mere sight of an animal not dangerous to mankind as you have posted are signs of certain things that should be checked by a mental health professional. 
i never said you needed therapy just that it might help.
However from your post it appears that you work your self into a near panic every night after dark. That is not healthy and can escalate into other issues.
Now I have been a therapist for 30 years and if you told me about all your fears I would be concerned about underlying issues.
Now if you or anyone else wants to dismiss your irrational fears that is your call but with darkness coming early 6 months of the year I would try my best to overcome any fear of the dark or attack by a wild animal just for my own peace of mind.
Wyominggrandma gives great advice about respecting wildlife not living in fear of it. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh dear, for goodness sakes. I had to sleep with the lights on because of a bat that was flying around in my house. I was exhausted and it is a losing battle chasing a bat around at 3am in a two story house. I just wanted sleep, bats like the dark, so lights on means I can sleep and bat stays downstairs. 

Flashlight well that's simple, I hate the dark, mostly because I cannot see in the dark, I'm not a cat or other nocturnal animal. So a flashlight only illuminates a small area. Animals out at night like to keep it that way, so of course they will hide outside of the light. 

You keep saying wild animals are not dangerous but you have yet to show me evidence that a wild animal will never attack. Rabies is not uncommon in my area.

Therapists make a living by convincing others they need a therapist. 

Apparently you enjoy taking my words out of context and not reading my posts all the way. If you read them you would see that my fears do NOT control my life, there are many things I'm afraid of yet they don't stop me from doing anything.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> Poppy laying awake at night with a flashlight as you posted, wondering continually about what is beyond the flashlights beam while doing chores and being frightened by the mere sight of an animal not dangerous to mankind as you have posted are signs of certain things that should be checked by a mental health professional.
> i never said you needed therapy just that it might help.
> However from your post it appears that you work your self into a near panic every night after dark. That is not healthy and can escalate into other issues.
> Now I have been a therapist for 30 years and if you told me about all your fears I would be concerned about underlying issues.
> ...


For a "therapist," you are unbelievably RUDE.

If anyone bothered to read, the OP doesn't stay awake in bed at night for fear of the dark outside the flashlight. She doesn't like using a flashlight while outside because she doesn't feel it illuminates enough. [Please, OP, correct me if I'm wrong or over-stepping here.] SHE IS NOT A QUIVERING MESS ALL DAY, JUST WORRIED WHILE DOING BARN CHORE IN THE DARK.

Jesus Christ, people. 

When Ricci colicked two years ago, the second night when I actually went home for the night, I tossed and turned all night worrying that she would stop recovering or get worse while I slept. This is more than the OP seems to do at bedtime. Do I need "help?"

Again, when Ricci took a chunk out of her knee this spring and I went home that night, I was worried almost to the point of vomiting that this was an injury she'd have to be put down for. Again, this seems to be more than the OP is doing and again I ask you, do *I* need help?

One last time, I say RUDE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP you asked to be convinced that coyotes wont eat you. They have never eaten a healthy alive adult human.
As a therapist I help people with their problems and I do not convince them they need therapy.
ricci I do not beat around the bush. the Op wanted help and I gave her my answer as did others who do not see the cause of her fears of attack by a coyote or bat.
I am far from rude and am well aware that some people refuse any advice and would rather remain fearful of wild animals and the dark than to confront the fear most mature adults live without.
As i and others have stated its your call. If you had no problems being afraid then why start the thread? Shalom


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know the reason I'm afraid of primates and was able to pinpoint how the phobia started, but that 'breakthrough' didn't do a damned thing to help me _not_ have an irrational fear of them. 

Just because you understand the _why_ of something doesn't mean the fear of it automatically dissipates.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> OP you asked to be convinced that coyotes wont eat you. They have never eaten a healthy alive adult human.


Perhaps, I mean, just MAYBE there's a slight chance the OP was intentionally overdramatic and being funny when she used the words "won't eat me."

I'm done trying to explain things to a brick wall. I'm sure I can speak for the OP here as well and say take your "help" somewhere else. And yes. RUDE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I also had posts taken WELL out of context in this thread, things said about my post when I hadn't even written what a certain person was saying.
I'm sorry, but even if you are a therapist darabians, you really shouldn't be trying to make people feel like they need therapy because they don't like coyotes. Kinda like some folks say chiropractors are wonderful, the doctors hate them. Just because someone is afraid of something doesn't mean they need therapy. I say "please just shoot me" when a day is going bad at work, but that doesn't mean I want to die. I am sure the therapist on here will tell me I have deep seated issues about telling someone to shoot me.
I love this forum and most the folks on it. However, this particular thread has gone from talking about someone asking a question about coyotes and would they "eat her" to all our phobias, which made us all laugh, to the therapist telling folks they need therapy.
I am sure if we feel we need a therapist, then we will find one. To have a complete stranger on a public forum suggest how the OP or anyone else on this forum needs a therapist to deal with their phobias is rude and uncalled for.
Darabians, if you want to do input about things said or asked, go for it, but it would be really nice if you would discontinue the computer therapy unless someone asks for it.
Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, but y'all have some pretty vicious critters, too. Oz has 8 out of the 10 species of most venomous snakes in the world, plus you have the Blue Ring octopus which looks lovely but is quite deadly.
> 
> You have dingoes too, right? Those aren't exactly people friendly.


No dingoes where i live, no octopus either. This for inland we only have snakes. 

They can well kill you if you get bit, but they are usually timid and if your going through any long grass a shovel is a bit of a must. 

For some reason snakes dont scare me,


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

My phone won't let me like posts. So thank you ricci, speed and Wyoming. Some people got carried away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Curly, y'all have something called a DEATH ADDER. I'm not afraid of snakes as a general rule, but I'm not sure I'd be real happy to live where there's a snake species called that! LOL


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

This would have me screaming and running away...










Even if their eyes weren't glowing. Just the combination of really bad light (my eyesight is bad, but it's practically nonexistent when there's no colour and dim light) and LOTS of cows crowding around is enough to turn me into a jelly...

Poppy, I used to be terrified of dogs, no matter how small and harmless. I used to run into the road rather than have one pass me by, which is obviously very dangerous. The way I overcame my fear (which I knew was caused by the fact I was mauled when I was a kid) was by making myself do things that were out of my comfort zone that would start building up good associations. At first it was just petting dogs I _knew_ were actually really nice (and that was hard enough, believe me). Gradually I started making myself stay on the same side of the road as a strange dog. Now I'll even occasionally pet a dog I've never met before, so long as its owner is there and it seems friendly. But I still get a fright if a big one appears around a corner all of a sudden, or barks at me from behind a gate when I didn't know it was there. Obviously the idea isn't to pet the coyote though! But I found that by gently pushing the boundaries of my comfort zone I was able to cope better - a bit like sacking out a horse I guess...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I know the reason I'm afraid of primates and was able to pinpoint how the phobia started, but that 'breakthrough' didn't do a damned thing to help me _not_ have an irrational fear of them.
> 
> Just because you understand the _why_ of something doesn't mean the fear of it automatically dissipates.


 I have no desire to be helped to get aquainted with frogs and toads either. I just stay out of their way if I can
I have a terrible fear of heights too, we regularly ride a narrow trail with a steep bank upwards on one side and I very steep sheer drop - about 50ft into a river on the other. I have to get off and lead any horse I'm riding and walk along pinned to the 'wall' with the horse between me and the drop. If it was a choice of getting back on or walking through frogs on the track I think I'd have a panic attack


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Curly, y'all have something called a DEATH ADDER. I'm not afraid of snakes as a general rule, but I'm not sure I'd be real happy to live where there's a snake species called that! LOL


SR, it cunningly places itself _just_ where you'll tread on it, then STRIKES! But seriously, it is _the_ ugliest snake ever. I usually find reptiles beautiful, but death adders are ugly as sin...


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Speed- You have a point there 

We had a 1.5m snake in the horse paddock two days ago that dad killed. I have never not seen one though, so far so good!

Bears and coyotes and wolves though, ever since i saw this movie about a plane crash and the wolves slowly picking of the survivors one by one i just get the shivers!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

poppy1356 said:


> I am well aware of relative risk but quite frankly that does not dictate what I should be afraid of. Based on your logic I should never get in a car.
> 
> I'm terrified of large planes, I still fly on the airlines. I'm absolutely terrified of any water beyond a shower, but I still swim and go boating, even used to go cliff jumping. Terrified of elevators to the point there was a span of years where I would hyperventilate and shake when I got in one, I work on the 23rd floor of my building and I sure as hell don't walk up 23 flights of stairs..


Well, it seems that we have two separate & distinct problems: 1) What's the real risk to humans from coyotes (and other wild critters); and 2) What to do about your irrational fears of same. Now I can only offer information about #1. If that doesn't help, it doesn't. Don't know what to offer on #2, beyond my original suggestion of a head light. I've never been subject to irrational fears (and even rational ones don't seem to make me terrified), so I've no idea how to deal with them. Not real sure, from what I've read, that therapy actually works, even if you wanted to try dealing with them that way.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Coyotes are creepy, and we are programed to be afraid of them (why else would people use the howling into chilling/scary movies?) for good reason. Could you get a potato gun or something loud to scare them off?

A barn I used to board at near Minneapolis had some coyotes that would hang out in the pasture. Once there was a lone one just hanging out near the horses one day and BO shot at it (didn't get it, he said he wasn't trying but it was from pretty far away, just wanted to scare it off, I suppose) because it was odd for 2 in the afternoon to have one just kind of hanging out. Later on, there was one playing with their standard poodle, I've heard they will play with the dogs and bring them back to the pack.

When I used to board near the Luce Line, a friend and I were riding at dusk and come across one on the trail, she was in front of me and just said "oh hi!" and it kind of stared at us for a moment and then took off, it looked pretty freaked out that we would have talked to it. So remember that they are quite skittish in general.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i was riding once when a coyote passed right by me under some trees. only figured out why Jazz was walking so weird when i saw its tail.



poppy1356 said:


> Yes I did. Creeped my horse right out. Didn't see it til she started panicking then I looked around. Had to have been no more than 100 yards away. Just on the other side of the fence line.We have the fence that is the square thingys on the permeter on that side.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i have bats outside in my yard . I see them in summer when its almost dark.
now im worried.:shock:



poppy1356 said:


> I never caught that bat. He hid up high in the chimney for a week or so then disappeared. Had to sleep with the lights on for quite awhile though.
> 
> SR clowns scare me too. I have way to many irrational fears. I guess I will tolerate coyotes until one does try to eat me lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Why would the Game Commission be releasing them? It's not like they're an endangered species. In fact, they're very successful at integrating into any type of setting, even suburban. Our DNR agents consider them varmints, and we're allowed to shoot them if they come onto private property.
> 
> VA and MD reintroduced wild turkeys, and they've also been very successful in surviving and increasing in numbers. I see and hear them on a regular basis now.
> 
> Finally saw a bald eagle here in VA, too. Their population had taken quite the nosedive, so it's nice to see them coming back. I'm a _big_ fan of raptors.


Well when close to a town or in town they trap them and bring them up my way ( i live way to close to state game lands) and release them. yes we can shoot to kill almost year round too. I find them a pest. We have a few friends whom come up and call them in to help with controlling the population. The game commission also releases Cougars, bears and what ever else they think they should release. It becomes a real pain sometimes, esp when they have potential to hunt our livestock.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Poppy, MOVE TO ENGLAND. We don't have Coyotes, wolves, bears, therapists, guns. We do have sheep and cows whose eyes glow in the dark but theya re helpful for when we have no street lights and we also have our english ways but I am sure you'd fit in brilliantly once you got used to us...Heres a great big HUG!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You lie Bluebird. You do _too_ have therapists! :shock:

You also have guns, just not as available to the general populace as the ones here in the US.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You lie Bluebird. You do _too_ have therapists! :shock:
> 
> You also have guns, just not as available to the general populace as the ones here in the US.


 People in the UK are too mean to spend money on therapists!!! You need to be totally fruit loops to convince the NHS you needed to see one!!!
But yes they do exist but more as a rare exotic species


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I do a lot of my barn chores at night. I know exactly what you mean about hearing certain noises and letting those scary thoughts creep in. I have found that the cure for me is to turn the radio up, sing and enjoy my barn time. It gives me the added security of knowing nothing is coming near that horrible noise I call singing 

My fear is centipedes. Those things are creepy! Nothing needs that many legs! Ew and they all move together!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hahaha I like the uk view on therapists. 

Sandy I'm sick as can be so I'm sure my singing would be even worse than normal lol. 

But I forgot that my bfs friends dad hunts coyotes sooooo we may just take him out lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> People in the UK are too mean to spend money on therapists!!! You need to be totally fruit loops to convince the NHS you needed to see one!!!
> But yes they do exist but more as a rare exotic species


You have made me laugh so much! You are all so right...ROFL. We have many fruitloops but they don't get to see therapists on the NHS!


----------

